# APBT Show Pukekohe NZ 09



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

just thought i would share a few pics that i took for the show yesterday.
didnt get many, was trying to control evo the whole time 

Kyza took 1st place 6-12months novice
and Evo took 2nd place in 3-5 male papered










































Gorgeous cho brindle pup
















me and evo








9year old boy








nice blue pup came 2nd 6-12mnths novice

















enjoy :woof:


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)




----------



## TrudiMyPitt (Jul 12, 2009)

those were some very nice looking dogs i realy like the little blue girl!


----------



## Rampage_Cara (May 23, 2009)

Very nice pics. I love the 9 year boy.


----------

